# Syngonanthus sp. 'Madiera' is...



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Syngonanthus anomalus_. No surprise, really. Finally got a flowering specimen. 'Belem' probably is too, though the 'Manaus' may be _S. inundatus_ (does anyone have the latter?). Inflorescences of any not IDed yet are of course appreciated.


----------

